# Tufts Univ. Police Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Sergeant*
Tufts University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 01/31/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Description

There are multiple openings for this position.*

The Department of Public Safety exists to support the goals of the university-teaching, research, and patient care-by fostering a safe and secure environment in which members of the Tufts community can learn, work and live. Whereas safety and security is a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and our unique expertise to partnerships designed to prevent loss, reduce harm and solve problems.

The Sergeant shall provide leadership and direction while also maintaining immediate control of the personnel under their supervision. They will respond to incidents (routine and critical) in connection with university public safety related events and circumstances. In the absence of a superior officer, the Sergeant assumes charge of an incident and will take command of an incident.

The Sergeant requests and utilizes the proper cooperation of other law enforcement authorities as required to assist with the investigation of crimes impacting / potentially impacting the university community; provides support and direct supervision to personnel under their command and participates in the design and coordination of shift assignments and activities as well as patrol deployment strategies, policies, procedures and programs; trains, directs and evaluates staff using university performance management system and practices; reviews reports and incidents generated by public safety personnel for accuracy and completeness; identify trends of criminal activity and/or public safety concerns, using information to inform and implement preventive actions, strategies and tactics; assists the department in establishing and maintaining community oriented policing and problem solving (COPPS), crime prevention programs, initiatives and activities as the operating philosophy of the department; provides leadership and ensures accountability while facilitating teamwork, community engagement, building long term partnerships and, problem solving efforts using shift resources under their command; provides direction and ongoing feedback, mentoring and support while continually placing a strong emphasis on community engagement and prevention through partnerships and problem solving.

Oversees the development of various programs or projects in specialty areas including - but not limited to - patrol operations, field training, liaison programs, and communications. At times, the Sergeant will be responsible for auxiliary assignments, outside of their patrol supervisions responsibilities, as directed by their Station Commander or member of the Command Staff. Sergeants will also be responsible for overseeing the operation and staff of other campuses when a supervisor is not present at those locations or when assigned.

The Sergeant is a member of the supervisory and management team and as such is expected to devote themselves to promoting the fulfillment of the mission and values of the DPS among those they supervise and serve with.

*Qualifications

Basic Requirements:*

High School Diploma / GED
Active motor vehicle operator's license, MA Class A (large capacity) License to Carry Firearms (LTC), certified Special State Police Officer, and the ability to obtain and maintain Middlesex, Suffolk, and Worcester County Deputy Sheriffs powers; and applicable city or town special police authority as deemed necessary by the department.
Ability to meet all requirements of the POST Background Attestation and Questionnaire
Minimum of four years' experience as a sworn officer in patrol/operations.
Thorough knowledge of law enforcement and investigative principles, practices, response procedures, methods and systems; ability to interpret and enforce laws and regulations firmly, tactfully and impartially.
Thorough knowledge and understanding of police jurisdiction, constitutional law, and criminal laws. Attention to detail. The ability to carefully write and review written reports and CAD entries for accuracy and completeness.
Knowledge and understanding of the principles of ICS and NIMS
Strong Knowledge of DPES written directives including but not limited to: Use of Force, Incident Management, Bias Based Profiling, Disciplinary Procedures, Non-Discrimination, Code of Conduct, Rewards and Recognition, and Jurisdiction.
Demonstrated experience and proficiency with investigative databases, technologies, resources, and networks. Strong organization and documentation skills.
Knowledge and understanding of the basic concepts of community-oriented policing, crime prevention, and problem solving.
Demonstrated ability to lead and manage a team.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Baccalaureate degree or higher in CJ or related subject Experience as a police supervisor
Certified EMT
Specialized training and experience in Sexual Assault investigations, Crime Scene investigations, Field Training Officer (FTO), CPTED, Background Investigations, Crisis Intervention.
Certified and active instructor with MPTC
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*

Duties and responsibilities of the position could require performance under life threatening conditions. Required to work irregular hours, subject to mandated overtime, exposed to outdoor elements.

_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Boston

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety - Boston

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Full-time
Tufts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds.


----------

